# Chihuahua For Reverse Stud On Ebay



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Teacup-Chihuahu...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50

Can you believe this? The owner of a female white chihuahua, is asking $2500 for someone bringing their male dog to her, and breed to her chihuahua, in return for the puppies. I honestly cannot believe anyone would do something like that. The owner is definitly just trying to make money off of this deal, not seeming to care about her dog. 
Notice she refers to her dog as a "teacup" also. 

This is a question someone asked, and how the owner answered. 
_Q: Breeding such a small chihuahua is dangerous? Giving birth will likely kill her. She will need to have a scheduled cesarean, that's if she can even carry the puppies the full pregnancy without it killing her. If you love her, do the right thing, and have her spayed. She is to little for breeding! 
A: I do love her but she has the right to have children. If the pregnancy has any complications, rest assured, my little baby will survive. If she never breeds, no-one else will enjoy how wonderful her breed is. I want her to have a puppy that I can keep and cannot afford a suitable stud. This is my only option. _


What do you all think of this?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it is atrocious. At the bottom of the listing is a link to "report" the listing. I did that. I am sure that's got to violate some kind of rule that Ebay has. I don't think anyone is stupid enough to pay her $2500, but it is still blatantly wrong. She shouldn't even have a dog, in my opinion. Can you tell I'm mad?! Ugh.

Brodysmom


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

thats dumb, did you read that she drinks chocolate milk!
i think its a scam...


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree with you it upset me alot too. Some people just shouldn't be allowed to have dogs. She/he has obviousely no clue as to what kind of risk she would be taking.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I thought it was illegal to post pets on ebay? Even though she's not selling her she is basically selling the puppies she may have. Some people are to DUMB!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

That is so disgusting...it makes me sicks!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That makes me so sad. Why would anyone chance their baby's life for a puppy? I would kill to have my baby back (as anyone on here would that has lost a baby). Can you imagine putting your angels in harms way? Let alone charging that price? What idiot would pay that up front anyway? No guarantee of getting the pups? AAAGGGHHH!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I've reported it. :/ Sheesh, people are dumb.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is what I wrote her. I hope I dont get in trouble for it but I just had to take the opportunity to educate before she kills her Chi!! :-(

I have never wanted an ad I have read to be a scam before but I surely hope this one is?? You shouldnt even be allowed to have a dog and btw. The person that posted originally about her being to small to have a litter was correct. For it even to be some what less risky you would need a male to be much smaller than her. For you to say that she has the right to have children already tells me that you know nothing about dogs. And CHOCOLATE of any form is dangerous for dogs. And no yours isnt immune as it doesnt kill them instantly it shuts their kidneys down over time...and no I am sure you didnt know that as you havent done any research so you shouldnt own a pet much less be breeding one!!!!!!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Here is what I wrote her. I hope I dont get in trouble for it but I just had to take the opportunity to educate before she kills her Chi!! :-(


What did you write her? It isn't showing up. 

Nevermind. I see and agree!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that's so stupid! i can't believe it even passed threw ebay. reported it


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh how terrible. Pimping out your dog on ebay is bad enough, then the rest of the ad just made my stomach sick. Good message to her Yoshismom. The fact that she's an ebay power seller makes me nervous that she may actually be serious...but I too hope it's a scam.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I reported it, anyone with a ebay account should do the same.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She sells coins and it looks like that is about all and then all of a sudden a light bulb went off in her head and she thought "What a great way to prostitute my dog" Geez!!

I reported her when I wrote her;-)


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

I reported her also when I first saw it, I honestly hope ebay does something about this.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I reported it earlier too...


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

hey guys, its a he, not a she. but i agree. he is sick, sick sick and if i had his address i would send him a get well card. what a low-down, dirty, scuzzy, such and such! clearly he doesnt care about anything. oh, and i read his profile.....he is a LAWYER....GO FIGURE

oh yea, and i reported it too! basically he is selling puppies, or the promise of possible puppies.....&@[email protected]%*


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Cares for the dog MY ASS! Sorry... but ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Lawyer!!! Surely you jest? I mean he acts like a moron! Surely a lawyer would research his breed and no what is dangerous for his Chi as well as no what not to feed him! I am speechless!!!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Lawyer!!! Surely you jest? I mean he acts like a moron! Surely a lawyer would research his breed and no what is dangerous for his Chi as well as no what not to feed him! I am speechless!!!!!


He revised the first paragraph of his ebay listing....this person makes me sick. So what happens if sumbodie buys his service and comes to Mississippi with like a 12lb chi? or no paper mutt?


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! A lawyer! You would think he would be more educated than that...but I guess it goes to show that just because your smart enough to be a lawyer, you can still be a dumba$$, pardon my language!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh and he takes International orders! He also will not tell us how much people pay for a dog similiar to his but encourages you to investigate. Well if they investigate they will find that it isnt that much. I dont hear anything about pedigree? 

Has anyone informed this Lawyer that there is no such thing as a Teacup? I forgot to add that to my little message:-(


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

We need a few people who've bred professionally to comment on this.

Ug.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

As a breeder Im speechless about this, it just makes me so sick. All he is seeing is dollar signs, he doesnt care of the well being of his dog. Plus a bred bitch usually runs around 1500 dollars. This sounds like a scam and its digusting.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

ive reported this on ebay and sent them a question with my opinion. in the listing it also states that they may not receive any pups but still had to pay. i think its disgusting and think everyone should report this especially if you live close get in touch with the rspca to investigate. they dont even know the age of the dog they have stated she is inbetween ages with a gap of 6 months x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*I saw that ebay listing too!*

I saw that ebay listing too! I emailed him telling him his chi will probably die giving birth. You can see the question I asked on his listing. I guess he can't delete the questions once they are posted. Twice I reported the listing to ebay and they haven't taken it of yet.:foxes15:


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just about to say she/he doesn't even know her dogs ages! This has got to be a scam or some kind of not so funny joke. The link is still there so Ebay is probably trying to figure out what to do with this one. Some people.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ebay chihuahua "reverse" stud*

He replied back to me in another email that did not show up on his listing (I guess once ebay posted my first question and he didn't like what I had to say, he made it so that no more questions would post) that he cannot afford a stud and he wants one of the puppies. She will probably only have one anyways, that's if she even makes it through delivery. The guy is an idiot. I should have saved his repies to me than I could have posted them on here for everyone to read. I did tell him the least he could do is take her to the vet and see what the vet thinks about him breeding her. The guys a Jerk!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sadly as I have said before, too many people who breed just look at their dogs and see ££££'s

Barbara x


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

WTH?? I reported it also and that woman needs that dog taken away from her! On a side note why would anyone risk breeding their female ( aside from shes too small IMO) But breed with strange stuff, doesn't she know shes risking her females life in more than one way?? I am going to email her and ask the dumb crackhead if she understands that!


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i have recieved email to say that its being looked into and they will be either removing item or stopping the seller being a registered user. bit of luck they will do something soon x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

xxxangelxxx said:


> i have recieved email to say that its being looked into and they will be either removing item or stopping the seller being a registered user. bit of luck they will do something soon x



That's brilliant good for you for contacting them, and of course everyone who did 

Barbara x


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I reported her...after I informed her that A. Teacups are not real and B. she can not predict the future and her tiny girl probably WOULD die and then she'd have no dog and no puppies.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

xxxangelxxx said:


> ive reported this on ebay and sent them a question with my opinion. in the listing it also states that they may not receive any pups but still had to pay. i think its disgusting and think everyone should report this especially if you live close get in touch with the rspca to investigate. they dont even know the age of the dog they have stated she is inbetween ages with a gap of 6 months x


Actually it did say a little further down that if there were no puppies that the buyer would get a full refund. Not that this makes this any better but just an FYI;-)


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow....some people are idiots. I too have reported it. I hope they remove it soon.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

momof4chi's said:


> He replied back to me in another email that did not show up on his listing (I guess once ebay posted my first question and he didn't like what I had to say, he made it so that no more questions would post) that he cannot afford a stud and he wants one of the puppies. She will probably only have one anyways, that's if she even makes it through delivery. The guy is an idiot. I should have saved his repies to me than I could have posted them on here for everyone to read. I did tell him the least he could do is take her to the vet and see what the vet thinks about him breeding her. The guys a Jerk!


 
See that is a LIE about breeding for one of the puppies as if that was his true intention then he would not have stated that the buyer would receive all puppies UNLESS there were more than 3 and then he would get one that the buyer chose. So he is not even asking for a puppy unless more than 3 are born???? He is just contradicting himsef.:foxes15:


I got a reply back from Ebay as well and it was just an automatic reply when you report a post it said the same thing as your did xxangelxx. This meaning ofcourse that they still have to review it and nothing may be done if they feel it is a legitimate ad:-( Now hopefully it is getting enough hate mail and causing enough controversy that they will remove it anyway. 

The sad thing is, if they remove it this guy will find a way to pimp his girl out another way:-(


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Yoshismom said:


> See that is a LIE about breeding for one of the puppies as if that was his true intention then he would not have stated that the buyer would receive all puppies UNLESS there were more than 3 and then he would get one that the buyer chose. So he is not even asking for a puppy unless more than 3 are born???? He is just contradicting himsef.:foxes15:
> 
> 
> I got a reply back from Ebay as well and it was just an automatic reply when you report a post it said the same thing as your did xxangelxx.



Yep, theres a lawyer I would want representing me <rolls eyes> He is the kind of lawyer that give all other lawyers bad names. Twisting his words around and crap. Makes me sick. :foxes15:


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Lawyer!!! Surely you jest? I mean he acts like a moron! Surely a lawyer would research his breed and no what is dangerous for his Chi as well as no what not to feed him! I am speechless!!!!!


Hey, i didnt claim he was a GOOD lawyer.....lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

rhaubejoi said:


> Hey, i didnt claim he was a GOOD lawyer.....lol


 
Well most Lawyers are shady anyways or at least the one's I have encountered:-(


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

This is so gross, I've reported it too - hope Ebay pull the ad soon, very soon. Poor little thing, he doesn't deserve to own any animals


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

no one has bid on it so they must think the same way we do


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I put a report in


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I reported it last night. Ugh... it's amazing how ignorant people can be!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I also sent a report to ebay because I feel it is abuse, that poor little dog may die if anyone takes the seller up on their offer.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I reported as well. This can't really be for real, is it?  Is this idiot just trying to get all us "animal lovers" fired up??? Well, it worked. We are fired up. I would like to breed him out to a stranger that has god knows what. Sorry, I'm not a mean or violent person but this is crazy.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

He has changed the description now to say she drinks evian water not chocolate milk....surely must be a scam?

I cant log into usa ebay for some reason and cant report it.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I reported it as well. This is sick. I hope something happens soon. Poor little girl.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

this is crazy! i sent a message as well giving a piece of my mind! i hope it is a scam and that no poor little animal would have to endure this kind of behavior!

ugh


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I reported it also... i cant belive that...


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i asked him why he lets his tiny chihuahua drink chocolate milk, as it stated in his description, and this is what he said in his reply:

The description does not say that I let her drink chocolate milk. I assume from your comment that you have a better dog than my dog because your dog always does what its told i.e. stay away from things that are bad for her. If my dog's shit smelled funny, and I thought it important to state that fact in my description I would have included it. Also, why do you assume that it is a positive that my dog drinks chocolate milk, I consider it a negative. I drink a lot of chocolate milk and she always tries to steal it from me.

in his description it says "She likes to cuddle, hang out in purses and drink chocolate milk." am i crazy or is this guy the most retarded person ever to have posted on ebay?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like one of those retards that shouldnt be aloud to own pets...I really want to know why his thing has been pulled off Ebay yet. Thank God no one has bid, since no one in there right mind would take him up on his stupid reverse studding.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

> Sounds like one of those retards that shouldnt be aloud to own pets...


Exacly what I was thinking..
And after being reported by multiple people, I dont have any idea why it is still up there.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i was thinking the same ebay must have had a load of reports against it 
why is it still listed


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i had message off this person which said

Thanks for the advice. I will leave breading to the experts but there is only one way to get a litter of puppies from my dog, (1) paying me $2500 (2) bringing me a suitable stud, and (3) establish to me that you know enough about chihuahuas to take care of the puppies when ready to leave their mother.

i really dont understand how ebay can still allow this on there, ive had listing removed from ebay for such minor things like word spamming, eg bag similar to gucci, and all the people that has reported this the listing does not look as if its getting cancelled, really is pathetic. no wonder ebay is getting a worse reputation lately.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I do believe it's because this crazy found a loop hole and it is legal for him to do it. Otherwise Ebay would have taken it off by now. 
Even though we know he's selling a life, Ebay would see it as a service being sold. 
He knew he made a mistake by saying his dog liked chocolate milk. Now he's covering it up by saying "when she steals it".
I thought I've seen everything, but this really takes the cake.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

you know....;>, bad as i hate peta, we should forward that listing to peta.....sic them on him, so to speak.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea, I told him that chocolate is harmful to dogs and it could very well kill her to be drinking chocolate milk.
I got back a response that said " I would never feed my dog chocolate"

???
Thats contradicting what he said in his description!
Ugh..


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like it's legal and has been going on for some time now. He's also got two bids. Not impressed.
Here's another similar link
http://cgi.ebay.com/AKC-English-Bul...ryZ88433QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, I had mentioned the Chocolate milk thing as well and I finally got a response yesterday that told me he didnt understand my ramblings and that it was not a scam and that if I would read about the ad it had been updated about the Chocolate milk thing. I also had mentioned to him earlier about needing a stud smaller than the bitch if he wanted to at least make this breeding somewhat safer, so he told me that he was going to use another Teacup Chihuahua stud. He also kept saying Teacup in all caps to me.

I replied back basically saying that ... "In simpler terms...Your bitch is to small to breed no matter what size a stud you use. There is no such thing as a TEACUP Chihuahua...if you had done any research whatsoever then you would know these things. I as well as many other's I am sure, have only been trying to educate you before you jump into this and possibly kill your chihuahua. You do not even need to own a dog much less breed a dog. Also how can you say that you can afford vet expenses that may arise with her size and breeding when you have already stated that you cannot afford a stud fee?? You cannot possibly be a lawyer as I feel a lawyer would be smart enough to know how to research and educate himself before owning or breeding a certain breed? Please do not respond to my message again, You are a lost cause! I hope that the breeding goes well for your chi's sake.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Thats insane....Sumbodie bid the full amount...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........What lowlife would agree to his terms!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

The loser probably bid it himself or had somebody bid it so he could look justified. Who would really do that or pay that???


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! This guy is really dumb! The more I read his replies to people that are concerned, and obviously more educated then he is, I have to believe he is not all there. Maybe this is a joke?? Oh, and how does a mare have anything to do with a dog?? Is this a new term for a female dog???? This guy should have to shoot watermelons out of his you know what, because that's what that poor little chi is going to have to go through if she is has to push out puppies that are to big for her!! So very sad


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the intelligent lawyer meant "mate". lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I bet he did it himself to. Probably so he would quit getting hate mail and still look as if it didnt phase him;-) At least that is what I hope happened;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually there are 4 bids? and the price is still at $2500.00? I am not sure what is going on, I am confused? I also see it still stating that she drink Chocolate milk. I absolutely think that he is lying about being a lawyer as he cannot spell at all and a lawyer would be a stickler for spelling and for presenting himself as professional and in the know as possible. His sentences do not make any sense either.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

The bidding makes no sense at all. They're all by private bidders and jumps from $20.00 to $2500.00. Something's wrong.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I've heard that people use ebay to launder money.... Maybe that is what this is?


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

He's probably bidding himself lol.. Looser...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

This stupid loser idiot bid himself. I just know it. Some e-bay people will do that so if what they want for it doesn't come through they don't get stuck selling it. There's a way to do that cuz I know a dude who does that. This guy doesn't want to look like the a-hole that he is so I'll bet he's doing the bidding. I so hope I'm right. No one would really do that right? It's so different than a legit stud service. I think he likes the fact that we are all riled up about it.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Well who in their right mind would pay $2500 to get a female pregnant, that they have never met, and have no idea whether or not its a complete scam. The guy could take your money and disappear of the face of the earth.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Guys, did you see this!! Same darn seller!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120402974195


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

.......WWWOOOOOWWWWW! 

no words!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, I've got words alright, I just can't say them on the forum! Arghhhh!
He lied about everything in that other auction. Couldn't afford a stud ect..HA! He has dozens in cages behind him!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

ok Now Im really angry, this person is a full fledge puppy mill. If you start counting dogs you get atlest 10-12 or more! This person needs to be reported, also if you look at the red male chi his eyes are to small and squinty....Most of those chihuahuas dont look full. People like this make me sick to my stomach!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Reporting them will do nothing. Not a thing since it's legal, but I do wonder if enough people closed their Ebay accounts due to this, if Ebay would THEN consider pulling these types of auctions off. Hitting them in their pockets might get them thinking.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> Guys, did you see this!! Same darn seller!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120402974195


Yes I just saw it! Oh this guy is horrible. His mocking tone and "legal warnings" in his Q and A section on the "reverse stud" ad are pathetic and now holding up two males in front of _kennels_ in this new ad?!?! What is this???

Like already mentioned, he doesn't appear to be breaking any ebay policies...none that I've found yet. Apparently being morally deficient is not against their rules.

This person seems to have done nothing like this on ebay before...just buying/selling coins and such then pow, he's doing this.

I don't know, he seems to be enjoying the fact that he's gotten such a negative response, having fun with a boiling kettle so to speak--maybe (hopefully) he's just in it to stir up trouble with caring animal lovers. He certainly doesn't seem to even be considering the advice he's getting. The newest ad also names a vet. It's all just nuts.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm with Rochelle! I think Ebay needs a wake up call. People should boycott them. Ebay & Paypal are getting outrageous with all their fees anyways. I've reported the first auction at least 5 times and I just did his 2nd auction. In my report I stated that people are talking, and they are not happy with Ebay's decision to let this continue. It was hard to say everything since you are limited on space, but I would just do another report and continue where I left off. Anyways, this guy is not a lawyer. If he is he isn't a very good one. Aren't lawyers usually in court or handling clients? This guy seems to have all day to reply to questions??? And if he is bidding on his own auctions like someone here mentioned earlier, Ebay takes a percentage of the final sale price, and at $2500 that's a nice chunk of change from this guys pocket. That would be funny!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you know now taht i think about it, i don't think he's doing anything wrong. (sad)

He's giving you a service and ebay is all about svervice, it's not the type of service we'd like to see but i think he's in the right .


like some one else said send his info to peta! or his county


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow. I actually feel sick to my stomach. So this guy is a back yard breeder who said he couldn't afford a stud??? The animals are in cages. The chihuahua males don't look full or healthy. Wow. I am not giving this jacka** the time of day. He likes the responses and attention, I think. We will never affect people like that. They don't care. They are self serving and manipulative. Feel bad for his dogs. If I lived near him, I'm afraid of what actions I may take.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

I have never really been a great dog lover i didnt dislike dogs but never adored them until dodge, now any kind of cruelty to animals is so upsetting dodge gives me 100 % unconditional love and im sure evert dog does so none deserves to be treated like that its sickning


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anyone live in his county? I think maybe he should be reported to the local Humane Society so they can go in and do a random kennel check to see if this is a Mill and also reported to AKC to see if they can do an investigation as if these dogs are not full the maybe they can do something, as he is claiming they are AKC?

Someone could act interested in the service email him and ask him where abouts he lives, if he is expecting someone to come to him then this is a logical question. If he is still vague about it then you may can find contact info from his email addy?

Just some ideas;-)


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Ugh can you say Backyard breeder!??


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

That's just wrong. He obviously doesn't care about the well being of the dogs. Both ads just made my heart sink. I hope this guy is just pulling our chain and really isn't going through with any of this.


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

I've reported 2nd listing too - but don't think E-Bay care, if they did I'm sure the 1st would have been pulled by now.
Maybe I should bring E-Bay to the notice of the powers that be for allowing this sick individual to asvertise via their site


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Interesting enough and the said Ebay lister is a liar! Here is what they post when someone comments on them being a breeder...pay attention LOL!

I am not a breeder. However, I do own the sweetest teacup chihuahua alive. As to my referring to the chihuahua as a teacup chihuahua, your contention of false advertisement is illogical. While I agree that a teacup chihuahua is not its own breed of chihuahua, a simple google search of teacup chihuahua will indicate that teacup chihuahuas do in fact exist. Your logic is similar to a contention that calling a visitor from outer space a martian even though the visitor is not from mars. Or in other words, that calling a baseball pitch a curveball is a false statement because the ball does not actually curve but instead follows an irregular path to home plate. One final piece of advice - since you were so objective in your "Question" - You should always be careful about calling an attorney a liar, especially in a public forum where he sustains damages if his reputation is damaged. 

Now look at her other listing and in a different area of MS but look in the background of all the chihuahuas she has in runs just waiting to breed??? This person is not only a liar but derranged piece of TRASH! Ebay listing from same user as first post.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chihuahua-Stud-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

I wonder what PETA would think of this...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My husband is so pissed about this that he not only reported it 
to EBAY but he found a link to the Wayne County Newspaper
in Mississippi where he can report what he found on EBAY
and what the seller appears to be doing. In addition he sent 
the pics from EBAY! He suggested that they investigate
the seller as a possible puppy mill operator!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Please tell your hubby thank you from us. I can't believe this guy. He probably isn't doing anything illegal on E-bay but I am mortified at all those cages in the backyard. How sad for those babies. Are they held and loved at all? This hurts me!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I'm going to be sick. This person is beyond disgusting. I have more respect for the solidified gunk I use to have to free up whenever cleaning a horse's sheath.

I can only imagine the horrors this poor dog goes through at that wacko house. And the whole comment about "she deserves to have children" is ludicrous. I only wish it was a rare sentiment, but unfortunately I've run into many, many people who refuse to spay and neuter their animals because they feel like they can't deprive them of motherhood. Worse yet are the ones who think they're depriving them of a sex life. If the mother is not in jeopardy, if you're going to keep all the puppies and can care for them, then by all means...breed if you want to. I have no problems with the idea of breeding a healthy chi, even if he or she isn't up to standards for the breed, so that you can retain some part of them/their qualities of temperment, etc... Heck, I almost wish Poppet would have had offspring that I could see some part of him in, but this is just sleezy. It's like he's pimping his dog out. Sicko!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> My husband is so pissed about this that he not only reported it
> to EBAY but he found a link to the Wayne County Newspaper
> in Mississippi where he can report what he found on EBAY
> and what the seller appears to be doing. In addition he sent
> ...


Awesome! Your husband needs cookies. Lots of them.

Has anyone thought of a petition type thing... something along the lines of "Ebay boycott until no more mill breeders" "Or remove all animal listings from Ebay (of this nature)" 

I don't know how that could be set up.... but it might be useful.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I still do not think he is a lawyer. I think he claims this so people will think he is more legitimate and has to be trustworthy in his documentation due to his claims. He is not educated enough to be a lawyer. I do think he has issue's upstairs though. I hope his name is drug through the mud with the newspaper


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

can't you look up the ckc name? google the dogs ckc name 

see there is a bigger dog there i hope no one gets bred to him


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

evian water...LOL!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> My husband is so pissed about this that he not only reported it
> to EBAY but he found a link to the Wayne County Newspaper
> in Mississippi where he can report what he found on EBAY
> and what the seller appears to be doing. In addition he sent
> ...


Hattiesburg is in Forrest county, but maybe he will get enough bad press to be shut down anyway. the sun herald and the times picayune are two more that could be contacted, if he is so inclined.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> Hattiesburg is in Forrest county, but maybe he will get enough bad press to be shut down anyway. the sun herald and the times picayune are two more that could be contacted, if he is so inclined.


excellent: I will pass this on to my hubby ! Thank you for the info.


----------

